
Show HN: MyBot, a chatbot playground for AI enthusiasts - el_ryu
https://mybot.be
======
el_ryu
This is a personal project. It is a simple tool for creative AI enthusiasts
who don't have programming knowledge to play with the idea of chatbots.

You teach it by writing example questions and answers, and it uses recurrent
neural networks to learn a language model, and react to similar questions that
were not taught explicitly.

I need your candid feedback, whether you enjoy it or not. Please be specific
about what you like or don't like.

Thanks for your time!

